# How to set up Lemur with Logic X?



## Maestro77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Greetings. Anyone know of a good step-by-step tutorial on how to set up Lemur (running on an iPad) and get it talking to Logic X via WiFi? I can't find anything decent and the manual is driving me insane. A few of the videos on Liine's site claim to be "how-to's" but they assume I know too much and gloss over important details. I've got the Lemur app installed and the Deamon's running on my Mac but that's as far as I've gotten. If it makes a difference, all I eventually want to do is set up a group of faders to controls MIDI CC's. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like there are a lot of templates over in the Lemur Community. You might find something to get you started.
http://liine.net/en/community/user-library/#


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thx Dr, but I can't even get to the point where I would open a template. I need to know how to connect everything first. Right now the iPad and Logic are not communicating.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

There are a few YouTube videos for Cubase and Ableton. Haven't found one for Logic yet but it seems like there should be one.
I've been curious about this controller as well. It might be overkill for me as I just need a remote for the DAW since I turn to the side to play the keyboard. But it might lead to other great things. I'll be interested in your success with this.
J


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Paging Thomas Mavian? Thomas Mavian, where are you? I could use a private lesson!


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha... Ok, I'm here 

How "far" have you come? What do you want to do?


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ha, so glad you noticed! I'm simply having trouble setting up Lemur and getting it to work with Logic X (running OS10.8.5). All I have so far is the daemon installed and the Lemur app installed on my iPad. Where do I go from there? How do I get the two to communicate via OSC and/or MIDI? Which of those would be best? I know it's something to do with setting up MIDI ports but I have no idea how to do that. I really wish there was a simple step-by-step video somewhere. Perhaps I'm some kind of idiot but following the instructions from the video's on Liine's website doesn't get it working.

After I get it set up I may invest in a few of your templates.  Primarily looking to use Lemur to control MIDI CC's for some of my orchestral libs, so just some simple faders to that I can assign to CC2, 11, etc. Thanks so much for any help you can provide!


----------



## dgburns (Nov 13, 2013)

Maestro77 @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> Ha, so glad you noticed! I'm simply having trouble setting up Lemur and getting it to work with Logic X (running OS10.8.5). All I have so far is the daemon installed and the Lemur app installed on my iPad. Where do I go from there? How do I get the two to communicate via OSC and/or MIDI? Which of those would be best? I know it's something to do with setting up MIDI ports but I have no idea how to do that. I really wish there was a simple step-by-step video somewhere. Perhaps I'm some kind of idiot but following the instructions from the video's on Liine's website doesn't get it working.
> 
> After I get it set up I may invest in a few of your templates.  Primarily looking to use Lemur to control MIDI CC's for some of my orchestral libs, so just some simple faders to that I can assign to CC2, 11, etc. Thanks so much for any help you can provide!



I'll try to help.Midi is easier than osc.For you to use osc messages,you'd need to setup custom controller messages,which may be a wee bit more detailed,or you could use an app called osculator,which translates osc to midi or shortcut keys etc.

you should open the daemon app,so you can see when the ipad is connected.open the lemur,select a template,and go to "more settings" and select the mid targets.midi target 0 will be the most likely choice,touch the drop down menu to make a connection to your open daemon.do this for the outputs as well.you should see the connection in the window on your mac(pc.?). the daemon is a virtual port that logic pro will see upon launch.you should see it in the input port in the environment alongside your other midi in ports etc.the line website is in fact able to show you all this if you go through the videos btw.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, MIDI is a lot easier. Depending on what you want to do you need to setup at least one port to communicate with. This needs to be setup on the iPad as well as in Logic. I believe the manual explains it in detail.

In Lemur on the iPad, make sure you have an input port connected to an output port in settings. It should read something like:
"MIDI channel 0: Daemon Input 0 -> Daemon Output 0"

In Logics environment (Clicks & Ports), connect a cable from the Daemon Port 0 to the sequencer input. *Take a look at page 2 of this PDF* for an example. (NOTE: In that example I'm cabling port 7, use the port you setup on the iPad.)

Don't have an iPad in front of me right now (no battery, no charger) so forgive me if I'm not as clear as I would like too.

Hope this helps in some way, if not I'll get some screenshots from the iPad and Logic in the morning. Good luck!


(EDIT: wrong link, fixed!)


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thomas: In Logic X, I can't find this cabling Environment window. Also, the second image on page 2 of your .pdf doesn't look the same in Logic X (different options). Sorry, I've never used this cabling functionality in Logic before.

When I open the daemon, then open the Lemur app on my iPad, the daemon seems to be seeing it just fine. This pops up in the daemon:

Daemon Input 0 > Receives from > My-iPad : Lemur Out 0
Daemon Output 0 > Send to > My-iPad : Lemur In 0

But when I open Logic, nothing happens - no pop-up window that says it sees a device or anything like that. In the "control surface setup" page, Lemur doesn't show up (but my Logic Remote app DOES show up). I must be missing a step somewhere? 

The Logic Remote app set up was a breeze, no additional cabling or setup necessary. Some more info that might be helpful: I also have the TouchOSC app. When I open it and then open Logic, I DO get the pop-up window asking if I want to add it to the control surfaces setup. I do so, but the app still doesn't control anything. Arg!

Thanks again, I really appreciate all the help with this!


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is what I see in Logic's MIDI Environment window, with the daemon on and the Lemur app open.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok, let's see if we can get you up and running with these steps...

The view you have when you open the Environment, look at the left side where it says "Layer: Mixer". That is actually a pop-up menu, click on it and select "Click & Ports".

What you see is all your computers MIDI-ports in one big square on the left with names in it. And you probably have a keyboard in the middle.

You probably also have a "cable" (that's the name for the thin lines, think of them as virtual cables) going from the ports "Sum" output to the keyboard. The Sum port is a special port and is the exact same thing as connecting a cable from every port to the keyboard. It will give you MIDI-loops sooner or later so better disconnect it right away.

Do this: click and hold anywhere on the line, drag it to the port square and release. It disappears.

Next, connect the port where you have your MIDI-keyboard to the virtual keyboard. The small triangles on the side of the port square is output connectors. Click and drag from the one corresponding the ports you want Logic to have access to. Or should I say, the ports you want Logic to recieve MIDI from. (Getting MIDI out of Logic is another matter, it's always available.)

Let's stop here and see if you can get it going.


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Thomas! OK, I got that far. Now when I move a fader in the Lemur app on the iPad, I can see the values changing in the "Input View" box of Logic's Clicks & Ports Environment. Progress! So what's next?


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool! Now you get creative! _-) 

Setup a few faders, one controlling CC#1, one controlling CC#2 perhaps some CC#16 to go with that?

Question is, what do YOU want to do?


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thomas, I owe you BIG TIME. Just more evidence of how great this forum is. You have been a tremendous help. I'm now creating my first Lemur template and having a blast. Please let me know how I can repay you!


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad you got it working! Lemur is truly great!


----------

